# Android app linked to algdb.net ?



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm no Android developer but would really like an Android app that interfaces/links to algdb.net in order to lookup algs as apposed to having an app with stored algs, unless that app updates the algs from algdb.net ?

Any Android developers interested in doing something like this ?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2016)

There will be a mobile-specific version of AlgDb.net


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 23, 2016)

StachuK1992 said:


> There will be a mobile-specific version of AlgDb.net


Any details on when the app would be available ?


----------



## Pradeep (Dec 27, 2017)

Same thing i would like to make...if any one help to create that app for android. Plz do it soon


----------

